# Lily's Puppies!!!!



## Colinahavanese

Hello Everyone,
I am very proud to announce that Lily had her puppies very early this morning. She had 3 handsome boys and 1 sweet girl. :whoo::whoo: :whoo:
The sable boy weighs 6 oz, but the rest are 8 oz. The girl is the second puppy from the right, one of the white ones. Some of them are already showing off their personalities.
Lily is an awesome mom. She is taking such good care of her babies. I will post videos and updates on them later.


----------



## Colinahavanese

The girl is the one between the sable and the black and white boys


----------



## pjewel

Awww! They're soooo cute. I'm loving the little sable boy. Can't wait to see more photos.


----------



## Havtahava

Congratulations, Kristine!

Oh, that little cream boy is a fatty! Look at that belly already so pudgy. I love it!


----------



## anneks

Awww they are so cute and the black and white one's markings look so cow like, I love it.


----------



## ama0722

Congratulations!!! They are so precious! Is the sable a pied? I love the lil black and white boy- looks like an all black face!

Amanda


----------



## mintchip

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Lina

Congrats!!!! They are so cute! I love the sable pied boy though the pudgy cream boy is also too cute for words.


----------



## CacheHavs

Congratulations!!!! on your new litter.


----------



## maryam187

*OH MY OH MY OH MY!!!*


----------



## Elaine

Congratulations on the litter, I am so glad all went well and the one boy looks almost full grown there. Cute tummy on him. Nice markings on the two with color. Who is the dad and what color is he, we already know mom's color?


----------



## Havtahava

Elaine, she answered you in the other topic, but you may have missed it. The sire is Frankie, Ch. Amor's Walk Like A Man. So, that makes these pups all Tinky's nephews & niece.


----------



## HavSerenity

Congratulations!! What a beautiful litter  So happy all went well!! 


Anjanette


----------



## trueblue

Ooooh...how cute! Since I guessed right on the number of pups and the sexes, do I get one??? :biggrin1:


----------



## Me&2Girls

OMG - are they adorable or what? I love the belly on the one boy, way too cute. Congratulations to all.


----------



## mckennasedona

Congratulations Kristine and Lily! I'm so glad all went well. The babies are just precious.


----------



## Elaine

Thanks Kimberly, I must have not gone back to the last topic. Nice to know you have some nieces and nephews out there. I do hope Kristine is getting some sleep, she will need it.


----------



## melissaj4

_Oh My! They are So Cute!!!
Congrat's on the precious litter! _:biggrin1:


----------



## irnfit

Congratulations, beautiful pups.


----------



## EstrellaVila

Congratulations!!! They are all so cute, I can't wait to see videos! Chubby is the new Black! ; )


----------



## havanesebyha

Kristine & Lily, Congratulations!!!! What cuties! They are all beautiful! :biggrin1:


----------



## Amy R.

Congrats, how exciting! They are gorgeous little chubettes.


----------



## JanB

Congratulations! They are precious!


----------



## Havtahava

So, did you get anything done today, Kristine? 

It will be fun to watch them grow and change. I am really curious to see if the b&w parti holds out like his daddy.


----------



## mellowbo

They are BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## juliav

Congratulations Kristine,

The puppies are so cute. I love the markings on the sable irish pied and the black and white parti. The little girl is sweet and the cream boy with fat belly is to die for. :biggrin1:


----------



## JASHavanese

Congratulations Kristine! They're all beautiful.


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Awwwwww~ Congrats to you!
I hope you are getting more sleep than I did those first couple of nights!
They are just adorable!:whoo:


----------



## Colinahavanese

Thanks Everyone,
Actually Lily is such a great mom that I haven't had to do much work for now. I'm just trying to take care of Lily and make sure she gets enough to eat and drink. She absolutely refuses to leave them alone. Tonight I had to practically pry her out of her whelping box to get her to go potty for the first time since giving birth. 
We are still thinking of names and a theme, but I may have some in mind. I will have to see as their personalities develop more.


----------



## Laurief

I just saw this, have not been on much!1

all I can say is Awwwwwwwww


----------



## Leslie

I love them!!! Congratulations, Kristine and Lily!


----------



## Elaine

Kristine,
If you have something warm to wrap the babies completely in I use to take them outside so the mom would do her business and then take them all back in. I still have mom's that refuse to leave their babies for the first couple of days and have to do the warm wrap and outside. Just put a towel in the microwave for about 30 sec. and that will work. We need more pictures though. Congrats again on the puppies.


----------



## mintchip

Hey Kristine--
I'm available to come over and take pictures for you!!  just give me a call


----------



## marjrc

Congratulations Kristine and Lily !! The pups are adorable. So tiny!!! Can't wait to hear more about this lovely litter.


----------



## Colinahavanese

mintchip said:


> Hey Kristine--
> I'm available to come over and take pictures for you!!  just give me a call


I may do that eventually Sally, especially when they get older and move quicker lol.


----------



## mintchip

Colinahavanese said:


> I may do that eventually Sally, especially when they get older and move quicker lol.


looking forward to it!


----------



## Colinahavanese

*New Photos*

Elaine thanks for the suggestion with bringing them with outside. Today she seems better and has left them two times already to go potty. 
All the puppies have gained some weight. Now the biggest is the girl, she sure is giving her brother a run for his money. Here are some pictures I took today. In the first picture the white one is the girl. I thought I'd add a picture of the b/w boys head too. The last picture is of the boys.


----------



## Elaine

Thanks for the picture update. Very cute little puppies. Love the mustache on the black & white boy. They look like they are doing great and nice & plump.


----------



## Lina

Very cute! I love the feeding time picture! They seem very content.


----------



## anneks

awwww I like how they have their arms wrapped around ach other when they nurse.


----------



## juliav

They are sooooo sweeeeeet!!!!


----------



## good buddy

They are beautiful! I love that chubby little tummy too! I'm glad to hear mama's able to leave just long enough to potty! That would worry me to see her holding it so long!


----------



## RCKNROB

Congratulations, They are beautiful and so sweet.


----------



## Colinahavanese

*White Male*

Here is a new picture of the white male. I will post the other three as well.


----------



## Me&2Girls

Oh how sweet. I can't wait to see the rest.


----------



## Colinahavanese

I'm not sure how to post the video, but here is the address to watch it.


----------



## Colinahavanese

It worked YEAH!!


----------



## melissaj4

It worked for me too....
He is adorable!!!


----------



## HavSerenity

What a cute video!! The little puppy squeaks are so adorable :biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief

Oh my goodness, the second he started squeeling, my guys all came a running to see him!! What a cutie!


----------



## Lina

Oh look at how cute he is! Kubrick was cocking his head the whole time at the computer then he ran around the table looking for the puppy.


----------



## mintchip

Adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Colinahavanese

Here is a picture of the black and white male. You can see protective mom in the background. I am still working on the video.


----------



## Colinahavanese

Here is a picture of the white girl.


----------



## Colinahavanese

And last, but not least, the little sable male.


----------



## irnfit

Oh, they're so cute. Kodi and Shelby are going nuts with that video. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Colinahavanese

Finally more of the videos have uploaded to youtube. Here is the black and white male blowing bubbles with protective mamma Lily in the background. And the sable male.


----------



## Me&2Girls

Awww Kristine - they are so cute. Is the Sable's eyes starting to open already? Is Lily extra protective of the black and white male for a reason? The bubbles are so darling. Congrats to everyone again.


----------



## Doggie Nut

Oh my how sweet! They are both adorable but I am really partial to the little sable boy! MHS big time!


----------



## Elaine

Kristine,
They are really looking nice. Very cute.


----------



## casperkeep

They are all too stinken cute.....makes me want to go and get Betzie and cuddle with her!!!


----------



## Colinahavanese

It seems like the sable blinks his eyes, but they aren't opening yet. Lily usually isn't that protective. I think she just wanted to see what I was doing with her baby.



Me&2Girls said:


> Awww Kristine - they are so cute. Is the Sable's eyes starting to open already? Is Lily extra protective of the black and white male for a reason? The bubbles are so darling. Congrats to everyone again.


----------



## HayCarambaMama

Oh my goodness! I am sooo loving these pics and video! Those are ADORABLE pups!!!!


----------



## juliav

Kristine,

The pictures and especially the videos are just great. I love how vocal the white male, too cute. And I would swear that the sable irish pied male had his eyes open!!!


----------



## Colinahavanese

The last video finally loaded to youtube. This is the only girl.


----------



## Lina

That was too cute! Kubrick ran to see what the noise was all about. He likes to put his paws on the computer and promptly turned off the video because he hit the mouse button. He looked at me as if to say "What happened there?" LOL.


----------



## HayCarambaMama

Oh, she looks like she has a real personality, that beautiful little girl!!


----------



## JAEwton

Congratulation's on all those wonderful little ones. What a great mix of color's they all have. Can't wait to watch them grow.


----------



## havanesebyha

Super darling!! They are all so darling and precious! I'll take one of each :biggrin1: Nice videos Kristine. The little girl is so up and moving isn't she! I love the sable boy's markings! Thank you for the updates!


----------



## PMcCoy

*Lily's Puppies Are Gorgeous!*

Good Luck with the new puppies. I am a new Havanese Mom and new to the forum. Toby is a 6 month old cream boy who I am absolutely in love with. I have always had Shih Tzus and still have a female Lily. This breed is wonderful! He is the most affectionate, loving dog I have ever had and I have had dogs my whole life.

Toby's Mom


----------



## TobyBaby

OMG how does everybody on this board not have 12 dogs? These puppies are too precious.


----------



## classeylassie

Oh my gosh I could watch your wee babies all day...


----------



## Cosmosmom

Congratulations !
What adorable little snuggle pups ..


----------



## Paige

Congratulations, they are beautiful!!!!


----------



## Jalexs

AWWWWWWWW!!!!!

With how cute they are now I can't wait to see how cute they'll be once they are a bit older. I am so happy that they are looking good and healty so far. 

Love the videos.


----------



## irnfit

The pups are beautiful. I love the sable male, and that heart mark on the little b/w one is adorable.


----------



## Me&2Girls

Since this is your first litter, you could always go with the basic ABC theme. This would be your "A" names litter. But it's always more fun to get creative. Since "Lily" is the mom, maybe some flower names or types of lilies? Tiger, Stargazer, Day, Calla, Trumpet, etc.


----------



## ama0722

They are so precious and I love the individual videos!


----------



## casperkeep

They are too cute....just makes me want to have a house full of these little guys!!!!!


----------



## Colinahavanese

*Puppies 12 Days Old*

Finally got new pictures taken today. They are not very good, because they would not stop moving. 
Boy have they changed. I didn't even realize it until I looked at the last photos I posted. 
They love to make noises :ear: that sound like little barks and almost grrs. They are also a little more stable on their feet and able to lift their heads up.
The last white puppy is the girl. Later tonight I will post a new video of the two white ones kissing. :biggrin1:


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Fat sassy adorable puppies! Their eyes should be opening soon and before you know it they will be up and about running around!
Puppies are so much fun.....!!!


----------



## mintchip

Adorable!!!
PS-do they have names yet???:ear:do we get to pick them with you?:biggrin1:


----------



## Colinahavanese

I haven't thought of names yet. I think I may do the FIRST litter theme, since this is Lily's and my first litter. Some include
Colina's First Impression
Colina's First Flight
Colina's First In My Heart 
ETC.
I may name the sable boy Milo, it just fits him and I have a few names for the girl that I am still going over. 
I am open to hearing both registered and call names though. Any Ideas???


----------



## Havtahava

Kristine, I love the new pictures. You can really tell the difference between the two light ones with their facial markings now. It looks like the female is getting a dark patch on her muzzle. Frankie Jr. is striking!


----------



## mintchip

Colina's Primero
Colina's Uno


----------



## Me&2Girls

Kristine - these are so cute. I can't wait to "hear" them on the video.


----------



## Elaine

The pictures are great and the puppies are really growing up fast. Maybe this weekend you will post pictures of them with their eyes open. It is hard to think about them being this old already. It is strange how quickly time goes, in no time at all it will be time for them to be out running around, getting shots and going to their new homes. Very cute.


----------



## TobyBaby

They are just too precious.


----------



## maryam187

Now I remember again, why I try to avoid these puppy threads, makes me want MORE Pablos :Cry: Kristine, your puppies are precious and I wish I could kiss every single one of them. Is your girl turning cream?


----------



## Colinahavanese

I finally uploaded the new video to youtube. It doesn't have any sound. The kissing was going on for a while before I could grab my camera and then he stopped. It is short and sweet video.


----------



## Colinahavanese

Me&2Girls said:


> Since this is your first litter, you could always go with the basic ABC theme. This would be your "A" names litter. But it's always more fun to get creative. Since "Lily" is the mom, maybe some flower names or types of lilies? Tiger, Stargazer, Day, Calla, Trumpet, etc.


Actually I am planning on doing a flower litter, probably with her next litter.

Lily is such a good mom. I am so proud of her. I noticed about 5 days ago that she is conditioning them. She will only feed/pay attention to them when they are really crying a distress cry, not just when they are making noise. I think that it is amazing that she does this.


----------



## ama0722

The kissing is so cute! I also like the lilly idea- I want Star Gazer!


----------



## Laurief

Such sweet kisses!!!


----------



## anneks

Awwww the kissing is so sweet! Sounds like Lilly is being a great mom!


----------



## mintchip

Adorable!


----------



## Ans

Congratulations!


----------



## Lina

Awww cute kisses!


----------



## Jalexs

So sweet!!


----------



## juliav

Awww, those kisses are so sweet!!!!


----------



## Missy

How did I miss 10 pages of this thread!!!!! These puppies are so adorable. Congrats!!!


----------



## marjrc

How adorable!!! I oooooooohed and aaaaaahhhed over every picture and video clip. Thank you so much for sharing the pups with us, Kristine! 

I love the flower names, but also like the 'first' names a lot too. Good luck with finding just the right ones for each pup. I wouldn't get a thing done, as I'd have my nose in the whelping box every hour of every day, I think. Of course, our body must crave sleep after a while. lol They are just too beautiful!


----------



## JeanMarie

Oh what sweet puppies!!! I love the videos!


----------



## Colinahavanese

*16 Days Old*

Here are new photos of the puppies. I have videos, but haven't uploaded them. They have all started to walk and their eyes are opening. The only girl has the peach coloring on her left side of her face and also has a patch on the top of her head. She is the first photo


----------



## Julie

OMG! That is some cutie-patooties! All of them are just adorable! I never thought I'd ever like a light colored hav(I have staining enough on my guy's face)but I think I just fell in love with that chubby white/cream boy! Goodness he is cute!:kiss:


----------



## juliav

Kristine,

They are just adorable and I love the little girl.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang

What a sweet group these little ones are! I love the sable male, and the female, too. She seems like she's going to be a handful.

CONGRATS!

Wanda


----------



## havanesebyha

Kristine ~ they all are so adorable!!!! You were so blessed with these four cutie pies!


----------



## Lina

Kristine, they are all very cute! I love how the cream girl and boy are getting some peach coloring.


----------



## trueblue

Ooooh....I am loving that little girl! They are all adorable, but she is just too cute!


----------



## juliav

Kim,

You just got your little girl, so hands off!!!!


----------



## Colinahavanese

Wow time sure is flying. The puppies are 23 days old today. They were three weeks old on Wednesday. Here are some new photos. They are starting to play with each other and will actually bark to get one of their siblings attention. 
So as far as names go..... the white girl is Capri, the sable male is Milo, the black and white male is Dash (thanks Sharon) and the white male still trying to come up with a name that fits him. 
I will post later with how their personalities are, although I think in some of the pictures you can see how they are.


----------



## mintchip

I love the photos!!! They are adorable!


----------



## Colinahavanese

Kimberly I took this photo so you can see how Dash's color is changing. You can see his eyebrows and the sides of his face or turning a whitish silver. But I haven't seen any other changes on his body.


----------



## Me&2Girls

I love the one that is licking - is that the unnamed white male or Capri?


----------



## Colinahavanese

That's the white male. He is a lover for sure.


----------



## mintchip

how about calling him Casanova


----------



## Colinahavanese

mintchip said:


> how about calling him Casanova


That is a definite possibility. I might name him that.


----------



## Missy

ohhhh I want them all. I love all your names. How about Cannes for the little white lover-- capri and cannes


----------



## pjewel

So is that your Milo getting the puppy kisses? If so, I think it only fitting, for the Milos of the world. Of course I might be a tad prejudiced. 

Oops! Forgot to mention, they are all soooo cute.


----------



## Brady's mom

They are so cute!!!! I love the kiss picture. That is just precious!!


----------



## mckennasedona

Kristine, they are just adorable. You must be having so much fun with them.


----------



## TobyBaby

Those puppies are just too cute. Darling names too.


----------



## Doggie Nut

S.O.S.!!! Call out the fire department! I'm burning up with MHS!!!! Adorable! Love the little sable boy, Milo!!


----------



## trueblue

Doggie Nut said:


> S.O.S.!!! Call out the fire department! I'm burning up with MHS!!!! Adorable! Love the little sable boy, Milo!!


LOL...it's not hard to fall in love with every puppy you see, huh? I love that little Dash...


----------



## JanB

Oh that little lover boy is too precious for words. Well, they all are actually. My heart is melting.


----------



## Salsa's Mom

Awww...aren't they sweet. I think my favorite is Milo, the sable.


----------



## Havtahava

Oh Kristine, I love the new pictures. Thank you for that close-up of Dash. He's adorable. I can't believe how quickly he is silvering. He's going to follow his Auntie Tinky, but with much, much cuter markings!

I love how the two cream pups have opposing markings. That makes it easy to tell them apart (as long as you don't transpose your photos!). 

Now that you have names and their eyes are open, are you going to post pictures more often? You know everyone here, me included, will want to follow their time with you. Cute, cute, cute!

Vicki, you're hilarious!


----------



## juliav

Kristine,

I just love the pictures, especially the kissing one, too cute!!!


----------



## earfax

congrats:whoo::whoo:

I want the sable one actualy I want them all


----------



## havanesebyha

Kristine Darlings! Total Darlings!!!! I can sure see the personalities in these little cutie pies!


----------



## Lina

Lily's puppies are just getting way too cute for their own good!


----------



## ama0722

The kissing photo is adorable- save it for the calendar!



Lina said:


> Lily's puppies are just getting way too cute for their own good!


Lina- like the might be putting themselves in harm's way of a snatching?


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Awww they are growing up so quickly!
They are just adorable!
:biggrin1:


----------



## Lina

Amanda, just maybe!


----------



## hartman studio

Oh, they are so cute. I love the name Casanova for little "lover boy". Can I join the super puppy snatching league, too. Please???????


----------



## marjrc

Awwwwwww...... more pictures to ooh and aaah over. Love it!!! They are adorable!


----------



## Sissygirl

Oh - they are just precious!

I wish I could talk DH into Sissy a sibling - FAT CHANCE...


----------



## havaluv

what darling faces...that little pink tongue! So precious. I think he should be Romeo. They're just too cute for words.


----------



## Colinahavanese

If you didn't notice before, in the one youtube video I posted, he is kissing his sister. He just loves to kiss all his siblings. 

So their personalities are:

Milo(sable) is a sweetie pie. He is usually pretty quiet and mello. However, recently he has started to try and run around the whelping box, which is pretty funny since he usually tumbles over. 

Dash(BW) is a talker. He loves to bark at his siblings and cry for his mommy. He will also initiate play.

Capri is a lot like Lily. She is a little princess. She likes to play sometimes and not others. She will also cry if she wants her mommy and she is the biggest of the four.

White male(still haven't decided on a name) is a lover. Usually when he plays he is actually kissing his siblings. He also loves to be held. He is my little houdini and seems to always climb out of the whelping box.


----------



## pjewel

Well then, you could call him Houdini -- or perhaps call him Harry and keep them guessing.


----------



## TobyBaby

How precious their little personalities are emerging already. I love the name Romeo.


----------



## Colinahavanese

Video when they were around 3.5 weeks old and just starting to play. 
Now that they are 4 weeks old, they love to play with each other, but especially with me :biggrin1: It is so cute that they recognize my voice and will wag their tails. I will post new picts and maybe videos later.


----------



## Colinahavanese

*4 Weeks Old*

Here are some new photos of the puppies. I still can't decide on a name for the white male. I keep calling hime Butterball, because he is so chubby.
Milo and Capri are my little snugglers and Dash and Butterball are my crazy agility boys.
In order of picts it goes:
Dash, Butterball, Milo, Capri


----------



## havaluv

Oh my gosh...they just make me melt! They are PRECIOUS! Look at those sweet faces!


----------



## CacheHavs

They are so cute at this age. I love hearing them when they first learn how to growl and bark. TOOOO CUTE!!!


----------



## Leslie

Kristine~ You've got quite an adorable bunch, there!


----------



## juliav

They are just too cute!!!


----------



## mintchip

ADORABLE!!


----------



## Lina

How cute!


----------



## Me&2Girls

Kristine - I love them all and I'm head over heels with Butterball. For some reason (other than weight) it just seems to fit him.


----------



## Colinahavanese

These are videos I took today.


----------



## Lina

Love the videos of the puppies playing! Capri trying to get Milo to play is just too cute.


----------



## havaluv

Oh my! These videos are giving me a case of puppy-itis! Those little bitey face games are just too cute!


----------



## Me&2Girls

Oh my, way too cute - I think I'm in love with Milo. He's just so engrossed in his Santa toy.

Actually you can call me fickle, a few hours ago it was Butterball who had my heart. Guess you'll just have to drive them all down to me so I can make up my mind.

Hey now that I think about it, I'm within a few hours drive of 16 Havanese puppies. Whoa, talk about major temptation. LOL


----------



## Judy A

Love the videos....my only complaint....there too short!!!


----------



## juliav

Judy A said:


> Love the videos....my only complaint....there too short!!!


Ditto! :biggrin1:


----------



## Colinahavanese

I try not to take too long of videos because I am taking them with my digital camera and it takes forever to upload them onto youtube. But i'll try to take longer videos.


----------



## havanesebyha

Kristine, super darling!!! I Think I might have to make a trip to visit soon!!! Just too cute! I love the videos ~ thanks & keep them coming please....


----------



## ama0722

Oh the videos make them more precious.... I was yelling drop the santa toy and get him!

Amanda


----------



## Poornima

Aww they are too cute or words. I agree, we need longer clips!


----------



## Colinahavanese

The santa toy we call Little Man. Little Man is Abby's most favorite toy. She carries it around with her in her mouth all the time, but she is letting the puppies play with it for now.


----------



## TobyBaby

They are just precious.


----------



## Missy

I must have Capri to teach my boys how to play!!!! Seeing this answered the question I have always had. which is "does my Jasper paw at us when he wants something because we taught him to 'paw' or do they do it naturally?" Well Capri certainly uses his paws as a way of asking for something... SO SO SO SO CUUUUTTTTE.


----------



## marjrc

How totally cute!!! I love seeing videos of the puppies because we can hear their little yips and growls and seeing them move can't help but put a smile on my face. Thank you so much for sharing that with us!!!!!!  They are beautiful pups.


----------



## Colinahavanese

*5 Weeks Old*

The puppies are already 5 weeks old already and growing fast. Today they went outside for the first time (it has been too cold before now) and they did great. Dash was my little explorer and was not fazed at all. 
Abby is in some of the pictures. She is fasinated by the puppies and wants to play with them, but isn't sure how.
I'll post more pictures soon and maybe some videos. 
The first picture is of Capri, the only girl.


----------



## trueblue

They are all adorable! I love the last pic where Dash's head is poking out.


----------



## Me&2Girls

Kristine - they are just getting so beautiful. What fun to get them outside. Can't wait until Abby figures out how to play with them.


----------



## juliav

They are so cute!!


----------



## Lina

Kristine, too cute! I love that first pic. Nose to nose!


----------



## Colinahavanese

Thanks everyone for their wonderful comments. Here is a video of the white male talking.


----------



## wannabe

Kristine,

The pups are beautiful!! Are you bringing them to Sacramento this weekend? If you need a puppy stealer... I mean sitter while you are showing Abby just let me know.

Sharon


----------



## Judy A

Just can't get enough of the puppy pictures and videos...... They are so cute!


----------



## Colinahavanese

Okay another video. My mom decided to talk to me in the middle of filming it, so just ignore that.


----------



## mintchip

they are soooooooo cute!


----------



## Me&2Girls

Oh that's just way too cute. My goodness they are active darlings.


----------



## marjrc

Thank you for indulging us, Kristine!!! The videos are so much fun to watch.


----------



## Havtahava

Oh, what a fun age, Kristine! Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## JanB

Kristine, how cute! I love seeing them play and those little puppy noises just melts my heart


----------



## Laurief

I cannot believe that I have missed all those wonderful pictures and videos!!!

They are absolutely adorable!! I played all the vidoes & people come running when they hear the baby yelps!!! 

You must be having a ball with them!!


----------



## Julie

The pups are just adorable! I think that chunky little white/creme boy has the cutest movement! Adorable!


----------



## pjewel

That video was too cute for words. They are having such a good time playing. Adorable age.


----------



## Ditto's Mom

Kristine.... it is so fun to watch puppies playing, thanks for the video:biggrin1:


----------



## Colinahavanese

Sorry I have been so neglectful with photos lately. Here are some new ones at 6 weeks old. The first picture with Abby is Capri.
They are so crazy. They love to bug their Mom and play with their Aunties, Winnie and Abby. 

Personalities:
Tank (white male)- I know funny name, but it fits him. He is still the biggest and he just barrels into everything and everyone. He LOVES people and is a kissy monster. 

Milo (sable)- He has gotten crazier. He used to be pretty reserved, but now he is right there in the action and probably causing trouble with one of his siblings.

Dash (B&W)- It is almost as if he and Milo have switched personalities. He is now more reserved, but still loves to play. He is also almost potty trained on puppy pads. He only has a few accidents. 

Capri- She is a nut. She love to annoy all her siblings and Aunties as well as cause trouble. She always is jumping on me and will kiss me and then bite me.


----------



## imamurph

Oh..they are all just TOO cute! I especially like the black and white one though..:biggrin1:


----------



## irnfit

Im love all the pics and videos of this litter. They are just too cute!


----------



## juliav

Kristine,

They are just way too cute.


----------



## havanesebyha

Kristine so very cute!!!! They have really grown into very charming little ones! I think Dash is my favorite now - he's very flashy looking! :biggrin1:


----------



## Me&2Girls

I really think Dash is extraordinarily good looking. That Milo though - he warms my heart. Congrats on these wonderful sweet pups.


----------



## Ditto's Mom

I luv the picture of the puppies sleeping..... sooooooo sweet and innocent.:biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722

They have grown up so adorable!


----------



## Julie

How cute!


----------



## marjrc

I love the name 'Tank' for a little guy! They are too cute. Love the new pics and updates on their personality. I find it all so fascinating to see how they change in only a short time.

How's Lily doing? She's done with feeding them now, right?

Thanks for the photos, Kristine!!


----------



## Jill in Mich

marjrc said:


> I love the name 'Tank' for a little guy!
> Thanks for the photos, Kristine!!


My thoughts exactly! Although that little Milo is calling my name....


----------



## Colinahavanese

marjrc said:


> How's Lily doing? She's done with feeding them now, right?
> QUOTE]
> 
> Lily is great. She is such an awesome mom and I am very proud of her.
> Lily started weaning the puppies when they were about 5 weeks old and really getting their teeth in :biggrin1:. So they have been on regular puppy food for a couple weeks, but Lily still gives them milk treats every once in a while.
> 
> Thanks for all your compliments. I can't say how much I love these little guys. I thought I loved the Havanese breed before having puppies, but now I can't even describe how much I love this breed.


----------



## good buddy

I just saw this! Look how cute they all are! I've always favored Dash, but he is even more Dashing now if that were possible! Thank you for the new pictures.  They are real beauties.


----------



## Colinahavanese

*7.5 Weeks Old*

The puppies are 7.5 weeks old already. 
Kimberly helped me perform the puppy aptitude tests last Thursday and all the puppies did great. Thanks again Kimberly. I also got to see her Apples and Oranges :biggrin1:

Tank, Dash, and Capri all got mostly 3s. Milo got mostly 4s. 
Here are some photos I took today. My camera isn't that good and the puppies sure love to move, so some of the pictures are a little hazy.


----------



## ama0722

They are adorable! Congrats on the good results!


----------



## havaluv

Happy, Healthy, Fluffy...could they BE any cuter?


----------



## havanesebyha

Kristine, Very Darling ~ All Four of Them!!!! I see a flash of the paws! Have you decided if you are going to keep one, two, all four?!:biggrin1:


----------



## Lina

Kristine, they are all adorable! Love them all.


----------



## trueblue

Thanks for the new pictures! I love the first cream one...but not sure if that's your boy or girl... They are all beautiful.


----------



## Me&2Girls

Kristine - great photos of the little scamps. They are just adorable. Great puppy testing results too. Gosh I just can't believe how old they are already.


----------



## mintchip

They are adorable!!!


----------



## juliav

Kristine,

The puppies are so cute, I can't believe how big they've gotten.


----------



## marjrc

Thanks for the info on Lily's feeding. 

The pups are adorable!! Love the new pics. Lucky you, you got to see the Apples and Oranges, eh? Must have been puppy heaven with ALL those pups!!!


----------



## Havtahava

Kristine, thank you for allowing me to help out with the aptitude testing. It was a real treat to get to see your foursome in person. 

You know, sometimes puppies test out with mostly 3's or mostly 4's, and yet, they can still show such a vast way of expressing those results. I don't think I've ever seen the aptitude testing take this long, but it is because these puppies are just so relaxed, so comfortable with a stranger, and so curious to figure out their new surroundings. All four of them were such a joy to have over. They are all so loveable, sweet and affectionate.

Kristine, you've done a wonderful job in raising them!


----------



## Colinahavanese

Kimberly you are too nice.
Here is a video when the puppies were 7 weeks old.


----------



## Lina

haha! Too cute!


----------



## ILoveLucy

:whoo: Congratulations ... I'm sure we all will be staking our claims on each one of them within seconds ... Bless their hearts!


----------



## juliav

Adorable!


----------



## Me&2Girls

Great tug of war video with these darlings. Congrats again Kristine.


----------



## Jill in Mich

Well that put a smile on my face. They are too cute!


----------



## marjrc

That clip is too cute! I could watch puppies play all day long... sigh.........


----------



## good buddy

Aww look how big they're getting! They're some real cuties. Look at the three all playing tug together!


----------



## Colinahavanese

*9 Weeks Old*

The puppies are already 9 weeks old. I cannot believe it. Milo and Dash will be going to their new homes on May 20th and May 23rd . They are both going to great homes locally, but I will still miss them. I am trying to get their new owners to join the forum. Tank and Capri are going to stay here as show potentials. 
Here are some new photos of them. It is so hard to get good pictures of them, they move so fast. The last picture is Tank.


----------



## Mijo's Mom

Kristine, these little ones are sooo adorable! I am sure you are sorry to see some of them leaving but they will be happy with their loving families. They are just too cute! 

Connie


----------



## EstrellaVila

cute pictures! everyone getting puppies is making me jealous!


----------



## juliav

The puppies are just adorable.


----------



## trueblue

Hey! I thought Tank was coming to live with me?? They are all very adorable.


----------



## havanesebyha

Yeah Kristine ~ I'll get to see them all grow up if they live here in the Bay Area and I'll get to see Capri and Tank at dog shows! They are all so adorable ~ you did a wonderful job raising them! :biggrin1:


----------



## Me&2Girls

Kristine - they are just adorable. What fun that you've got two to keep and grow out as show potentials. Good job Mamas.


----------



## CacheHavs

Kristine,

They are very cute, I am glad to hear that you are going to grow a couple of them out.:biggrin1: Maybe I'll get to see them at one of the shows. Good luck with them


----------



## Colinahavanese

*11 Weeks and Going Home*

Well I haven't posted in a while, been busy getting the puppy stuff ready etc. Yesterday Milo went to his new home. He seems to be adjusting well and enjoying his new family. 
I attached a picture I took before he left yesterday. Dash goes to his new home on Friday. I am really going to miss them, but I think I will get to see them pretty often. I have also posted some photos of the other pups.


----------



## Colinahavanese

One last photo of Milo and Tank in an "argument". LOL


----------



## Havtahava

LOL! Your latest photos are absolutely beautiful, Kristine!


----------



## juliav

Awww,

cant these babies be any more adorable!!!


----------



## mintchip

:clap2: Great photos:clap2:Adorable puppies:clap2: :clap2:Congratulations on your first litter!!!!:clap2:


----------



## Me&2Girls

Kristine - wow what a great first litter. Must have been a bit bittersweet to see them go to their new homes.


----------



## trueblue

Great pics of beautiful pups! I know I'd miss them if they were leaving my house.


----------



## ama0722

Awww, they turned out so snuggly looking! Good thing we still will be getting updated photos of the two. Be sure to tell the new families about the forum!


----------



## TobyBaby

Awww how bittersweet. Great job on the beautiful puppies!


----------



## irnfit

Those are great pics and beautiful pups. Thanks for sharing. Congrats to the new families.


----------



## good buddy

They sure are cute! I love the argument picture!


----------

